

Ask HN: is Apple approving apps from non-Flash app creators? - friendstock

Has Apple rejected apps from Appcelerator, PhoneGap, Rhomobile, etc due to Section 3.3.1?<p>http://daringfireball.net/2010/04/why_apple_changed_section_331
======
eor
I thought the changes to section 3.3.1 are in the license for the iPhone OS
4.0 SDK, which is still in developer preview. If that's the case, we shouldn't
start seeing rejections under 3.3.1 until most developers have upgraded to
4.0.

------
mahipal
\- Appcelerator Titanium has not received official word, but appears to be OK
due to recent app approvals.
([http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2010/04/steve-jobs-
an...](http://developer.appcelerator.com/blog/2010/04/steve-jobs-and-adobe-
flash-our-thoughts.html))

\- PhoneGap has the official word (as of April 13) from Apple that they are
fine. ([http://blogs.nitobi.com/jesse/2009/11/20/phonegapp-store-
app...](http://blogs.nitobi.com/jesse/2009/11/20/phonegapp-store-approval/))

\- AppMakr and other app generators are conceptually OK from what I've heard,
as long as the apps they produce are actually unique and not "cookie-cutter."
([http://help.appmakr.com/entries/116672-changes-to-apple-
poli...](http://help.appmakr.com/entries/116672-changes-to-apple-policy))

------
tomh-
It doesn't matter if some of them are approved, under the current writings in
the policy they are in violation of the policy. Apple just decided at that
point that it will not reject the application (yet).

~~~
danudey
It's more complicated than that. Some app frameworks, like Phonegap, fall
within the defined boundaries of 3.3.1 - everything is written either in
Objective-C or Javascript executed by WebKit.

Others, like Unity, seem like they should be fine but it seems like they
haven't been tested yet.

------
mambodog
I'm mainly interested in hearing if any new Unity3d games are being allowed
under the new ToS. The last we've heard from the Unity team is this from two
weeks ago: [http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/04/10/unity-and-the-iphone-
os-...](http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/04/10/unity-and-the-iphone-os-4-0/) It's
not exactly cause for alarm, but something concrete would be nice.

edit: whoops, april 10 was a bit more than two weeks ago.. and there was
another (brief) post since then, but my point remains.

------
corruption
They are approving apps from appcelerator, phonegap etc. Look at their twitter
feeds.

------
angkec
Yeah and what about lua?

------
friendstock
thanks all for the helpful replies.

